
Facebook releases “portal” home assistant device - nullrouten
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/10/8/17928554/facebook-portal-announced-camera-price-video-chat
======
Chazprime
I can't say I'm too thrilled with the idea of having a Facebook-powered camera
in my house.

